# Maumee Bay State Park



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone fished the ponds in Maumee Bay State Park? I would like to know the best spot to fish for crappie. I hear that the ponds there are very good for crappie.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

I would like to hear some info too. Isn't fall a good time for them anyways?


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

By reading some of the older posts, I think the lake in the back is called Evergreen. I've fished the little lake by the footbridge, which empties into the biggest lake. I've caught crappie there before. I loved it. Now, does anybody know what other fish are in the lake besides crappie? I live in Cincinnati and would love to come up this fall, however, I don't know the time of year to do so. Being a woman, I need all the information I can get before going up there. Thanks anybody for the help!!!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Evergreen lake is in Oak openings metropark. As far as crappie in those ponds goodluck as I've never caught them. Everyone tells me they are in there too but i have yet to see anyone catch a keeper out of there. I do hear they get them ok during ice season. If you have the patience to move and sort through the little ones you can get a decent gill stringer in the big swimming pond. There are channel cats and carp in the smaller lagoon lakes and occasionally a bass or two but those generally are very muddy from the carp. Some guys do real well in the big pond on bass and get some real niced size ones. There is another pond by the big hill that has some real monster bass in there but it is VERY weedy so it doesn't get much attention, at least from guys who don't know how to fish grass mats.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Mojo for answering my questions. I'm trying to talk my husband into coming up there this fall. I've been looking through some of the older posts and I am taking notes about a lot of places up there for crappie. You have so many places to fish up there, Camp Perry, etc. I'm not a bash fisherwoman, but I love to blue gill and crappie fish. Thanks again!!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

If you're looking to drive for crappie and not sold on NW ohio go to deleware or pleasant hill. Never fished deleware res but it's supposed to me the best crappie lake in the state. I have fished pleasant hill and it was phenominal fishing. Great saugeye lake as well.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

If your coming from Cinci, I would try somewhere else besides maumee bay. I always hear of Alum Creek having lots of crappie but never have fished there. It's closer to Central Ohio. I know Sandusky Bay area hold lots of crappie but also don't know places to fish for them. Check out the panfish page of this site and search. A guy by the name of JimG seems to be the best source for crappie info near sandusky. He seems to know more about them than anyone else and I always look for his post.

Maumee Bay ponds do have crappie, but not the best. They seem to be very strange at maumee bay. I have caught some nice fish out of there but not many. It's so hit and miss out there it's bad. You can catch 4 fish in 4 cast and not get another fish to bite all day. It's just strange out there. Move up and down, all around where you would think the fish would be and nothing. There are a few choice spots where I catch them and that's it. 

I know marina's are good places to fish but they don't seem to like people fishing them. In the fall when boats are pulled for the year you may have luck getting permission but most don't allow any fishing.

Good luck.


----------



## regmiller (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Jimmy and Mojo. I was so excited when I checked in and saw replies. I just love this site! Never knew it was here. It could have saved me a lot of dead time when I come up for white bass and crappie. Thanks a million!!!


----------

